# Black spots on bacon



## Pat1967

I cured some belly using Bears step by step instructions and all turned out good but I had it resting in the fridge on a jerky rack and evidently some of the coating is missing here and there. This is the third time I have made bacon and washing the racks must of exposed metal. long story short there are some black spots where the meat touched bare metal. Looks like a chemical reaction. They are Cabelas racks so I thought they would of been better quality. My question is, is the whole piece ruined or can I cut those spots out?


----------



## chopsaw

Can you post a picture ?


----------



## Pat1967

I had to go out of town so I froze the piece with the marks. I'll post pictures when I get home. They are right where the wires cross.


----------



## 73saint

I read a post here about that once before, and I see them occasionally on my slabs.  Always at the intersection of one of those wires; I pay it no mind just make sure the racks are clean before usage.


----------



## Murray

A good example of not rinsing the dry cure off before smoking.  In spite of cleaning the racks after every smoke every time the cure seems to find any areas on the MES racks where the chrome plating is not 100%


----------



## forktender

Buy Stainless steel racks off of Amazon, they only cost $3 to $4 more than the plated racks.


----------

